# Extended Storage Idea For Adria Twin



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We love our Adria Twin, but have been frustrated at times by the lack of overhead storage compared with the coachbuilt we had before. The storage area under the main bed is great. But the overhead lockers are pretty puny, and offer limited capacity due to the dimensions of the bodywork.

So I decided to build an auxiliary storage compartment at the foot of the bed that would both increase storage and tidy up the wiring for the TV. The attached pictures show what I have achieved. I have added various other bits and pieces to the van using wood bought from B&Q. The cherry colour for kitchen cabinets is a near perfect match for the furniture in the Adria Twin. We bought a carcass for a fridge freezer that provided two huge sheets of matching wood, plus a narrow vertical door that was perfect for the single door fitted to the new cabinet. 

As the pictures show, the new cabinet has plenty of room to host a TV, with all the wiring hidden in the cabinet behind.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

That looks a good idea as it's a bit of a wasted space provided you always sleep with your feet at that end. I've also used a B&Q kitchen panel kit for small matching woodwork.

We increased the locker storage a bit by removing the hinged "secret" bases.

Interesting place for the smoke and CO alarms  I presume you have a toast proof one or it would be a bit of a stretch to reach the hush button!

Steve


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

very neatly done but how will the contents of the fridge/freezer survive the journey laying down


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks great!

This is very similar to what the Globecar's have - a deep locker at the foot of the bed with the addition of a 'wrap around' locker across the back - all in all a better use of space. Adria pioneered the transverse fixed bed arrangement (as early on as the Ducato X244) and so many others have fine tuned this arrangement. It's just a shame we don't have the full range here in the UK with Globecar only a very recent addition.

I would say that we found the Twin's storage space more then adequate for a full year away, our end of bed unit was only there because we wanted somewhere to sit our Laptop (for watching films etc) and a shelf for our books. We placed Tesco plastic 'shoe boxes' which JUST fitted in the overhead lockers to maximise space (and provide easy access to the 'hidden' under lockers).

Looking at the huge stack of 8 large storage boxes (4 accessible from inside and never came forward the whole time we was away) plus ramps, chairs, screens etc I still can't believe it all came from under the bed in our Twin!


----------

